# PuTTY setup



## dazed554 (Aug 3, 2008)

I recently installed ubuntu on an old spare HP. I want to be able to remotely access the terminal on that computer from my windows vista pc on the same local network. I believe this can be done with PuTTY.

My question is whether I need to do any setup on the ubuntu computer, whenever I try to enter its ip(192.168.104) I get an error that says the connection was refused.

Can anyone help me out? thanks in advance


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2008)

ryan554 said:


> I recently installed ubuntu on an old spare HP. I want to be able to remotely access the terminal on that computer from my windows vista pc on the same local network. I believe this can be done with PuTTY.
> 
> My question is whether I need to do any setup on the ubuntu computer, whenever I try to enter its ip(192.168.104) I get an error that says the connection was refused.
> 
> Can anyone help me out? thanks in advance



It is possible i know as a friend out of our team did it for me many years ago,  sadly don't see him on much at all now.

How ever Ubuntu comes with RealVNC so why not use that ?.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2008)

in putty, make sure you select the correct protocol under the IP address. use telnet or Rlogin. SSH involves some setup on the ubuntu side to work correctly.


----------



## xfire (Aug 3, 2008)

is remote desktop enabled on vista?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2008)

it doesnt have to be to get into ubuntu. windows remote desktop doesnt really work with unix based machines. telnet is about the easiest simplest way to go. RealVNC works but requires a bit of know how.


----------



## dazed554 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm fairly new to linux so I don't probably have the know how your talking about. I tried both SSH and Telnet. When I use SSH i get the error I described in the op, when I use telnet nothing happens and the program just closes.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2008)

that means telnet remote access is disabled in linux. i forget how to get it working though. i not much help am i. ask solaris... he knows this stuff.


----------



## dazed554 (Aug 3, 2008)

I found an option for remote desktop and enabled it, but that didn't help.


----------



## dazed554 (Aug 3, 2008)

After some searching I was able to solve the problem. I looked into telnet as suggested, but many recommend against it in favor of ssh. All I needed to do was install openssh-server with from the repository.


----------

